# Smokey eye w/ Carbon & Satin Taupe



## aphroditedearx (Jun 26, 2008)

Painterly PP as base,
Satin Taupe applied all over lid & below lower lashes,
Carbon on lid, outer corners & lower lashline,
Tiny amount of Sunnydaze under lower lashes,
Benefit Boi-Ing as highlight & #7 lashes.

Cheeks are Blunt & Tenderling blush, Lips are Snob & EZ Baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please excuse the curling lashes, these were taken at the end of the night & I tried to glue them back on but it just made a mess :/ (See inner corner, haha)


----------



## Lizzie (Jun 26, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 26, 2008)

aw beautiful


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks really good.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 26, 2008)

Gorgeous... I'm definitely giving this a try!


----------



## n_c (Jun 26, 2008)

Im giving this a try tomorrow, I love it! So easy without using a million e/s. Thanks!


----------



## couturesista (Jun 26, 2008)

I need to get some SATIN TAUPE!


----------



## aphroditedearx (Jun 26, 2008)

definately. i cant be bothered w/ too many shadows, waaay to lazy!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 26, 2008)

i love the lashes!


----------



## brittanymorgan (Jun 26, 2008)

beautifull!!!!


----------



## Margolicious (Jun 26, 2008)

stunning!


----------



## nunu (Jun 26, 2008)

LOVE it!!


----------



## berri_yumz (Jun 26, 2008)

its so pretty!  i'd love to see a full face though.  ^^


----------



## damsel (Jun 26, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 26, 2008)

I love your FOTDs!


----------



## Sushi. (Jun 26, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Ciara (Jun 26, 2008)

this is gorgeous!!!  great job.


----------



## yupitzTara (Jun 26, 2008)

gorgeous!!!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok seriously, I could look at your EOTD's forever. AMAZING!  LOVE that lip combo!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 26, 2008)

Very beautiful!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 26, 2008)

this is hot look with little e/s used! love it! i want Satin Taupe now


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jun 26, 2008)

Beautiful!
Great job!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jun 26, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## mariecinder (Jun 27, 2008)

Omg this is just stunning! I would love you forever if you did a tutorial for it!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 27, 2008)

Lovely as usual!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 27, 2008)

You did a great job!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So pretty!


----------



## mslitta (Jun 27, 2008)

I am usually not a fan of the smokey eye, but I must say that I am a fan of this one. This look is fierce.


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 27, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## xShoegal (Jun 27, 2008)

Lovely and flawless


----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2008)

These are gorgeous smokey eyes, I will try this look as well!


----------



## Jot (Jun 27, 2008)

totally stunning


----------



## hooxxknew (Jun 27, 2008)

i love this smokey eye, its not overwhelming.


----------



## ceci (Jun 27, 2008)

awesome!!! It will be great if you do a tut on this look! Love it!!!


----------



## matteell (Jun 27, 2008)

sooo pretty !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riacarolina (Jun 27, 2008)

Love it! #7 lashes are the bomb


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Jun 28, 2008)

wooooooooow!!!this looks really nice...got to try it sometime!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 28, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## SJazzy (Jun 28, 2008)

I am dying to try this out! This is so pretty! Your blending skill is so good.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow, this is beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dang, I'm blown away!!


----------



## TDoll (Jun 28, 2008)

Really pretty!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Jun 28, 2008)

great look. so simple...!! this would be the best wedding look.


----------



## PurpleGun (Jun 28, 2008)

Very pretty


----------



## lahlalove (Jun 28, 2008)

very pretty. im going to have to try this


----------



## Patricia (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aphroditedearx* 

 
_definately. i cant be bothered w/ too many shadows, waaay to lazy!_

 
LOL i agree, i have so many shadows but i only end up wearing 2 at the same time heh

please post moooooore!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 28, 2008)

Ooo... thats gorgeous! I love your eye color!!!


----------



## macmama22 (Jun 28, 2008)

This is simply stunning!


----------



## Claire84 (Jun 29, 2008)

This is gorgeous - I'd love to see a tut for it!  I'll def be giving this a go tomorrow.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 29, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## kounouz (Jul 8, 2008)

waw! beautiful!

thanx for having shared it!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jul 8, 2008)

This is stunning!! Would love a tutorial


----------



## CafeAlaStef (Jul 8, 2008)

oh i have satin taupe - will def. copy this look! gorgeous


----------



## MacArtist (Jul 8, 2008)

I loved this look so much when I first saw it last week that I duplicated it one day for work and I sold a lot of satin taupe and carbon lol !!!  thank you for posting this gorgeous and easy look.

I'm totally jealous that you have no dark circles at ALL under your eyes, your skin looks flawless!


----------



## Carlyx (Jul 8, 2008)

Gorgeouss


----------



## shmoopy (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey!  I love it and shmoopy says hi from mua!


----------



## User49 (Jul 11, 2008)

This is gorgeous. Simple but pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Satin Taupe is lovely!


----------



## makeba (Jul 11, 2008)

i had to cop this look when i saw it and boy was it nice. i hope you post more fotd please


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 11, 2008)

**~~**Gorgeous**~~**


----------



## lsperry (Jul 12, 2008)

Perfect look...Perfect application....


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 12, 2008)

hotness!!!


----------



## jdechant (Sep 18, 2008)

I love this look...I have both of the colors so I will have to try this out! Except for the sunnydaze??


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Sep 18, 2008)

simply amazing!


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 19, 2008)

perfection!


----------



## MareMare (Sep 20, 2008)

I love seeing dark smokey eyes with lighter coloured eyes. It really makes the colour pop. Ugh Wish I had blue eyes!


----------



## Snow_White (Sep 20, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## jollystuikie (Sep 20, 2008)

so gorgeous


----------



## melliquor (Sep 20, 2008)

Hotness... i have to get those lashes.


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I need to get some SATIN TAUPE!_

 
Me too!!!! LOve the look.


----------



## nafster (Sep 20, 2008)

oh my god! this is so beautiful and so professional looking!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 20, 2008)

It's so beautiful...


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Sep 21, 2008)

STUNNING!!!!!! This is my favorite eye look. I use this one all the time but maybe I should add some lashes. HMMMMMMM. Thanks for sharing


----------

